# Fluval 204 Leaking



## pacogolf888 (Dec 9, 2012)

Guys, I need some help. There's a small leak (6 drops/second) coming out from the clips that hold the canister together.

I've replaced the o-ring. No help.

I've removed the new o-ring and lubed it with vaseline. No help.

Help!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*fluval*

hey there with my fluvals I found that the water gets in the crevices in the lower filter ... and mimicks a water leak . at least that's what I found with mine .so whaat I did I removed the top section and made sure no water is in those crevises .


----------



## pacogolf888 (Dec 9, 2012)

tom g said:


> hey there with my fluvals I found that the water gets in the crevices in the lower filter ... and mimicks a water leak . at least that's what I found with mine .so whaat I did I removed the top section and made sure no water is in those crevises .


I wish. I'm currently losing about a gallon a day. I've got the 204 in a 5 gallon pail.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Make sure the O ring doesn't have a twist in it. It may or may not help but worth a look.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

There is a special ring lube available at most fish stores. I believe they keep it behind the counter in some places. 

If I ever had an issue like this i would make sure I got any air pockets out of the canister. 

I would only have this problem after cleaning the filter. The fix is to tip the filter slowly back and forth until you get all the air out of the filter then the ring will create a vaccumm seal. Sometimes you need to leave it in a bucket or when you're tipping it over a bucket. 


It would happen every so often when I had these filters.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*filter*

A+

I think as above Tbenba said , it all makes sense and prob was the reason my fluval always leaked after cleaning ,after cleaning my filter I would always get a leak and just put it to the crevices as I said before but after I purged the air , the water leak always seemed to stop . after cleaning I always put filter in a 5 gal pail cause I didn't need to deal with a leak .
cheers try getting the air purged wipe it dry and keep an eye on it ...


----------



## pacogolf888 (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks for the tips. Will try again tonight.


----------



## pacogolf888 (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks guys!!!!!! Leaking stopped.

I took everything apart in the bucket and filled it with water. Inserted the medias one at a time. 

I'm still paranoid. I still have it in the bucket but it's been dry.

Once again, thanks!


----------



## Hatpin (Jun 17, 2011)

I deal with fluval canister filters all day as part of my job.

Most likely the cause of your leak was the filter media/trays not stacking 100% correctly. even with the top motor assembly latched on the gap would still allow a slow leak.

Once before I had to replace the latches on a 403 for a customer due to the plastic wearing away and not getting a full seal on the canister. 

Glad its all fixed tho


----------

